# Fish ID please...



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

Are these Acei? The fish are around 1.5 - 1.75 inch...



















thanks...


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like a Pseudotropheus elegans Itungi "Tanzanian Black Acei".

http://www.davesfish.com/images/Pseudot ... Itungi.jpg

Not the best photo to be sure, though.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Look like acei ngara to me.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> Look like acei ngara to me.


 Me too.
Quite a common fish. Never seen a Pseudotropheus elegans Itungi "Tanzanian Black Acei" for sale.

But then some 'acei' are prob realy elegans according to Ad so maybe the same fish?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I've got "Itungi", they're being bred in Florida at least.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Not sure which of the two these are though, pic isn't really good enough to show the difference.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

24Tropheus said:


> GaFishMan1181 said:
> 
> 
> > Look like acei ngara to me.
> ...


Scrap that. Close but not the same.  
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/l ... wi_map.php

But popping a variant onto an unknown prity hard as both are so very similar?

My new answer. Yep 'Acei' now called elegans and the variant prob from the North West of the lake (if pure).


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, it could be Ngara, or Itungi, or even just a regular ol' yellow tail acei - the photo quality makes it hard to tell for sure. I just guessed Itungi based on the darker markings running along the outside edges of the tail (2nd pic) - I have not seen that on Ngara or yellow tails. It could just be a trick of the lighting, though. And who knows what they could be selling in Pakistan as "acei"!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

brinkles said:


> Not sure which of the two these are though, pic isn't really good enough to show the difference.


Agree :thumb: And too young/small to tell.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Should be able to see some yellow, even with the quality as it is. I'd say ngara.


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

GTZ said:


> Should be able to see some yellow, even with the quality as it is. I'd say ngara.


+1.... I agree with GTZ....


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks...

the fish have no yellow... they have white on top of the dorsal fin as well as the tail...

so I guess Ngara???


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have ngara and they look like mine.

Here is an equally bad picture. He is around 3.5".


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

LOL... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks GaFishMan1181...


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

A few better pics...


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like they are being overfed but besides that nice!


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

lol...oops...

Will cut back on feeding...


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Healthy fish beg for food, it's hard to resist giving them some!


----------

